# Hawaii Reviews for September 2007



## billhall (Sep 8, 2007)

Hawaii reviews for September 2007


----------



## billhall (Sep 8, 2007)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 8/25/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Carol & Ryan Spicer​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 8, 2007)

*Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai,  8/18/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas 
Reviewer:   Rosalyn and Carl Blatt​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 8, 2007)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 8/24/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Michael & Robyn Kaplan​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 8, 2007)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 8/17/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer:   Michael & Robyn Kaplan​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Imperial Hawaii Resort, Oahu,  8/24/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


 Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club 
Reviewer:   Herb Wilson​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai,      8/04/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:   Stephen Nelson​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 11, 2007)

*Kahana Falls, Maui,    9/02/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 13, 2007)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  9/8/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:   Yvonne & David Bennett​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 18, 2007)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai,      9/02/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:   LouAnn Carlson​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 18, 2007)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui,    9/9/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:   LouAnn Carlson​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 18, 2007)

*Hawaiian Princess at Makaha Beach, Oahu, 9/08/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hawaiian Princess at Makaha Beach 
Reviewer:   Arline & Lou Vitale​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 27, 2007)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 4/07/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer:   Debra Hamilton                 --Includes new pictures!​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

